# (MAS) Air intake sensor



## bruce25 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi there,

Not sure whether this is the right place for this
if not maybe someone can place in the correct place.

I'm looking for an air intake sensor for 1994 Nissan V6 3.0L pickup
with the part Number 22680 52G00, AFH 50-11 which has 4 pins.

Any suggestion would be appreciated.

Kind Regards

P.S. I've googled, check out Ebay found similar but not the exact one i need.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Where are you located? In the USA, the 1994 Hardbody V6 didn't have an intake air temp sensor of which that I am aware, only the KA24E-4 cyl. engine. The 22680-52G00 part number doesn't even show up in the North American parts catalog. Also, intake air temp sensors in the US only have 2-wires and the part code designation is 22630-XXXXX, whereas, 22680-XXXXX is the part designation for a mass air flow sensor. The MAS for a 1994 V6 truck in the US has only three wires, not four. I'm assuming you are not in the USA? If you are, you may be looking at something other than an intake air temp sensor. The "AFH 50-11" looks like a part manufacturer's number, so I'm guessing you got the number off of the part, itself?

UPDATE: After doing a quick Google search, I find the part and it seems you are not in the USA...and the part is a mass air flow sensor, not an intake air temp sensor. This is what I found:

http://www.shamrock-autoparts.com/product_show.asp?keyno=1413&bascode=116

http://www.onlinecarparts.co.za/en/...-sani-vg30-afh50-11-4-pin-oe-22680-52g00.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MAF...80-52G00-AFH50-11-for-NISSAN/32764859085.html


----------



## bruce25 (Mar 29, 2018)

*MAS Air intake sensor*

Thank you for your prompt reply
and the info supplied was a great help.
No not from the USA bur SA ( South Africa)
$380 (R4.500--)for the part in question is very expensive
Looking at a conversion to 3 pin - any idea what the difference
is i.e. pin settings presumably sensor impulse with + & - 
What would happen if the MAS stops working?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

> What would happen if the MAS stops working?

On our trucks here in the USA, the ECU goes into Fail Safe mode whenever it does not detect the correct MAF signal. Fail Safe prevents the engine from going over 2500 RPM.

New air intake sensors are expensive. You can always try cleaning the one you have first (use MAF cleaner) or getting one from a junkyard/wrecking yard.


----------



## bruce25 (Mar 29, 2018)

Jp2code - Thank you for your reply


----------

